# Photo Shoot with IFBB Pro James L



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just got back from Ministry of Muscle for a non stage photo shoot, we did take a few classic shoots but most where candid type i,erelaxed gym shoots and astposhere type one..

Its been a long road James and i happy weve managed to caputre many historic moments.

Fivos

ps ill post them up tommorow i knackederd form getting back from shooing the NPA finals.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tease we want them now! lol


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey i would put my post processing software is not on my laptop which im posting on..it a work as you cannot post-processin a 10inch screen...dont worry it will be with the wait ans getting back at 2am from the NPA finals is not helping...

Fivos


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

looking forward to seeing the pics :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Fiv,

As always an absolute pleasure and extremely kind of you to take time out of your day to come down to see me and take the photos.

I was pretty fcuked afterwards after training and shooting with you and also having a shoot for nearly 2 hours before you came down. Luckily I had a few carbs in me from my carb up and general eating frenzy prior to the Hercules guest spot. Zero carbs today has been a breeze but I have fallen asleep about 5 times, one being at traffic lights (not so good)

Anyway looking forward to seeing the shots, the ones we previewed looked great and again they will be something I can look back on when the trunks are well and truly hung up!

Thanks again mate you are a great friend and all round top geezer. After the Stars guest spot we'll have to hook up for some grub and training (get Lee down too) over at Monsters and by then there wont be a vein or striation in sight....Trust me! )

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the shots guys!


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

Tease...

POST THEM NOW!!

:thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

OK ill start posting some pics, but its going to take a while.

Paul/Mods can we make this a Sticky so i can post various ones of James, just makes it easy for me to see where the thread is..

Fivos

Ok Pic 1...FREAK!










also please dont copy these photos...i dont mind letting people have them who ask..as some sites have taken my pics and the quality of the copy is pants!

Also id like to thank the owner of the gym for allowing me to so the shoot.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

BALANCE!










Fivos

This is what we spoke about the background behind bright.partial meetering takes a reading from the object..thats why when you take a pic with your phone the pics comes out very dark.

Also i think there is an Alien in the background LOL


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Quad Shot....James can i borrow them next year 










Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Looking freaky James, granite


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

One for the girls...










Fivos


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

great pics, you look awesome James...

Fivos your a good photographer dude :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

WIDE! (this is a mirror shot)










Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

This is James relaxed...DAMN! :thumb:










Fivos

ill post more later...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

incredible!i'm sitting here shaking my head in awe.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

shocking is all i can say. james you look unreal mate.

Fivos excellent photos.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've merged and stickied the thread.

James - Looking Awesome

Fivos - Excellent camera work.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

There is an art to capturing the moment and you seem to have cracked it mate, great shots and an equally great physique


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom its no linger sticked?

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

:confused1:

sorted now


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Very inspirational pic's, cheers Fivos.


----------



## jasonbarnett (Sep 27, 2008)

The relaxed shot is awesome fiv defo a desktop quick look pre workout booster.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

excellant shots Fivos mate going to have to get you do some of me in 2010


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> excellant shots Fivos mate going to have to get you do some of me in 2010


When you do the Masters?

pic 1 : Paul picking up his bus pass

pic 2: Paul getting his flu jab

pic 3: Paul getting a blue rinse.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> When you do the Masters?
> 
> pic 1 : Paul picking up his bus pass
> 
> ...


PMSL:laugh:

The worrying thing is, it will be me soon too!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great pics Fiv (as usual mate!!)

J


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> When you do the Masters?
> 
> pic 1 : Paul picking up his bus pass
> 
> ...


PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

wow excellent pix Fiv, james looks outstanding! :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Great photos fiv! Looking ace James


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Brilliant pics james/fiv ! Cant get enough of your pics at the moment mate, thats to both of you guys !!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome pictures


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

WOW... looking excellent James.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Fantastic pics both of you, Fivos and James.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g82/FivosA/JLUK9.jpg]


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

unreal pictures! loving it.

inspirational :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

PURE MASS










Fivos

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g82/FivosA/JLUK9.jpg]


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

MASS Part II










Fivos


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

foookin ell

look at those legs!!

excellent pics fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> When you do the Masters?
> 
> pic 1 : Paul picking up his bus pass
> 
> ...


OI baldy age is but a number you still LOOK 10yrs older than me plus Masters or class 4 i will still produce the goods mate


----------



## MarkL (Nov 22, 2007)

would this be the best James' Condition as ever been in? Unbelievable striations and vascularity.

And do you reckon with the same condition would have taken the overall last year instead of Flex?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Very impressive:thumbup1:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Amazing picture mate hats off to you buddy


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Quality pics Fivos mate! James is looking amazing as usual


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

james you look absolutely insane. great photos too fivos! your arms remind me of lee priests' arms,top vascularity!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the coments evenyone ill post more up tommorow.

If anyone is interested i took pictures of the NPA Finals which can be fine here:

http://www.jonharris.com/forum/index.php?topic=1216.0

Fivos

Mods you can delete the post if im breaking redirection rules to other websites..


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Thanks for the coments evenyone ill post more up tommorow.
> 
> If anyone is interested i took pictures of the NPA Finals which can be fine here:
> 
> ...


I know due to the dates you wouldn't of been there but do you know were theres any good pics of the BNBFF finals my mate won the over 50's class and i've struggled to find any decent pics ?

Cheers bud

Oh and Fivos mate your camera skills are outstanding bud

Oh and J you don't look to bad either lol legs ! FREAK

PB


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

agree with Sam.. camera skills are really awesome mate!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pitbull said:


> I know due to the dates you wouldn't of been there but do you know were theres any good pics of the BNBFF finals my mate won the over 50's class and i've struggled to find any decent pics ?
> 
> Cheers bud
> 
> ...


Check the bnbf.co.uk site you will find some there.

Thanks for the comment as well its was my first shoot. I m going to see if Flex and Beef will be interested in all the pics of James latley..fingers crossed,

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah great pics Fiv.

When I am done mate with this dieting in 10 days or so I'll take you out for a good feed as a way of sayinga big thanks.

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

DB said:


> agree with Sam.. camera skills are really awesome mate!


Thanks DB your pics are done and will be posted tommorow.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> Yeah great pics Fiv.
> 
> When I am done mate with this dieting in 10 days or so I'll take you out for a good feed as a way of sayinga big thanks.
> 
> J


James can i take pics of your abs afterwards LOL ?

Fivos


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Check the bnbf.co.uk site you will find some there.
> 
> Thanks for the comment as well its was my first shoot. I m going to see if Flex and Beef will be interested in all the pics of James latley..fingers crossed,
> 
> Fivos


"Check the bnbf.co.uk site"

Hell why didn't i think of that lol :confused1:

Dieting done my nugget in lol

Be made not to mate they are cracking pics, next year depending how popular you get (prices ! yep i'm a tight **** lol) might once i'm in shape for which ever show i do get you to help me put a portfolio together.

All the best bud

PB


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

Great pics mate 

his legs are amazing !!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awe-inspiring, James.

Fivos; once again, excellent shots.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

James looking amazing....only 10 days or so left mate!!!

Great pics Fivos, love that relaxed one. Great bodybuilder, great photo's/photographer, great gym lol


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Fcuk you are shredded beyond belief, the most muscular is an excellent photo!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

superb pics fivos!! and james you look fantastic mate,im still on hols in florida but just took a peak at this thread in our hotel room after training at golds gym(you guys have to see this place its endless equiptment everywhere)a few guys and girld preping for the nationals over here but gotta say us brits would hold our own against them,training every day now till my return,once again well done james and all the best and some great pics fivos mate,see you soon


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pitbull said:


> "Check the bnbf.co.uk site"
> 
> Hell why didn't i think of that lol :confused1:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate ive been getting simular questions asked from quite a few bodybuilders which im very grateful for. Someone aske me if its my new career but my answer was that i was fed up of getting crap pictures from shows that ive done (the only 3 people managed to get good pics of me, Eric, Lee Williams and Stu from Herc Gym) so i thought id make sure all my mates at least got a good record of the shows they entered. Im happy to take pictures for anyone as long as it not to far out my way..see it work both ways i get a good rep and you get good pics, charging at the moment is a liberty..  as im not a Pro..and its not my livelyhood.

Fivos


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Thanks mate ive been getting simular questions asked from quite a few bodybuilders which im very grateful for. Someone aske me if its my new career but my answer was that i was fed up of getting crap pictures from shows that ive done (the only 3 people managed to get good pics of me, Eric, Lee Williams and Stu from Herc Gym) so i thought id make sure all my mates at least got a good record of the shows they entered. Im happy to take pictures for anyone as long as it not to far out my way..see it work both ways i get a good rep and you get good pics, charging at the moment is a liberty..  as im not a Pro..and its not my livelyhood.
> 
> Fivos


Fivos you're a gentlemen !

Currently got to set my goal of sorting my shoulder out first but no doubt in the new year i'll be inlisting you for some top class pics:thumb:

PB


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Balance PT II










Fivos


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

simply amazing dude

the most muscular is scary and kinda reminds me of jay.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

FREAKY!


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

proper looking bodybuilder, you got it all james, v.well done to you. may you take your success to the pro-ranks.........lovin the camera action too! L.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

FREAK PT II 










Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Both Fiv and myself were commenting that once you get into condition and you have stayed there for sometime and dieted for a long while, the body becomes used to being in that state. The amount of food I consumed in the run up to the British and also the guest spot was phenominal

This shoot was the day after the guest spot at the Hercules. On the day of the guest spot I ate the following:-

Meal 1 100g oats, 250g fillet steak, 6 rice cakes, 2 bananas,

Meal 2 400g chips, 3 fried eggs, 2 rice cakes with banana, 1 tin of pineapple

Meal 3 150g vitargo

Meal 4 6 rice cakes, 2 bananas, 50g peanut butter, 2 tablespoons honey

Meal 5 350g chips

GUEST SPOT

Meal 6 Nandos 2 chicken breasts in pitta, nuts, chips, cheesecake, 2 bowls of frozen yoghurt

Meal 7 2 scoops whey, 100g oats.

Prior to the day of the guest spot I ate approximately 3000g of carbs over 3 days starting on the thursday.

My weight at the guest spot would have been around 81kgs, In was 80kgs in the morning.

My weight at the photo shoot the next day was around the same

My weight today is 79.6kgs

My metabolism is flying so expect the freaky conditioning to be there for my last guest spot in 10 days time at the Stars of Tomorrow!!!!

Bring on the carbs!!!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Manimal said:


> proper looking bodybuilder, you got it all james, v.well done to you. may you take your success to the pro-ranks.........lovin the camera action too! L.


Thanks Luke. Hope you are well mate and looking forward to setting the cat amongst the pigeons next year in the u100kg class.....I cant wait to see it!! :thumb:

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

James im so glad we did the shoot im so happy with the results, i cannot choose which one i like the best...i think the back shot just above your post is awesome.

Fivos


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Fivos said:


> FREAKY!


my fave pic.. immense!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> my fave pic.. immense!


absolutly amazing, every inch the inspiration to men and women well done in everything you have achieved J you sure deserve it :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fivos - great photos, well done.

James - amazing condition, you scare me!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

This shot was taken by Lindsey Horton (Scotts wife) at the UKBFF Hercules, where I did a guest spot the day before this photo shoot with Fivos.

I reckon this was my best conditioning to date, even drier than the British a week earlier. I was around 1-2lb heavier than the British (by the time I hit the stage) and the extra fullness seems to have made a big difference...Must have been the chips I reckon!!!!

J


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

was thinkin the same, paper thin skin!!!! top notch mate, well done!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking everybit a pro mate


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

WOW WOW WOW thats just incredible! PURE GRANITE! DAMN DAMN!

James that shot is simply world class, the lighting your tan..just enough oil..what a great shot! But i maybe wrong but i think Lee Williams took that shot.

Fivos


----------



## leewil (Oct 20, 2008)

hey James , that last one was mine matey , It still doesnt detract from the way you look though, world class.

If you email us I'll send you the whole set from the hercules

Lee


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Cracking pic J . . .

INSPIRATIONAL

PB


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Great pic lee! You look brill James.

I saw James getting tanned up by Nic backstage and it was the first time I got a proper look at him. PAPER thin skin! Crazy conditioning! I want that kinda conditioning next year!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

supercell said:


> This shot was taken by Lindsey Horton (Scotts wife) at the UKBFF Hercules, where I did a guest spot the day before this photo shoot with Fivos.
> 
> I reckon this was my best conditioning to date, even drier than the British a week earlier. I was around 1-2lb heavier than the British (by the time I hit the stage) and the extra fullness seems to have made a big difference...Must have been the chips I reckon!!!!
> 
> J


 :w00t: wow


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow mate, you said it was a good shot but you do looking amazing, what a last couple of weeks mate!


----------



## musclbritdc (Aug 8, 2007)

awesome, awesome pix! Glad James kicked ass. Amazing conditioning.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

supercell said:


> This shot was taken by Lindsey Horton (Scotts wife) at the UKBFF Hercules, where I did a guest spot the day before this photo shoot with Fivos.
> 
> I reckon this was my best conditioning to date, even drier than the British a week earlier. I was around 1-2lb heavier than the British (by the time I hit the stage) and the extra fullness seems to have made a big difference...Must have been the chips I reckon!!!!
> 
> J


Fuking shredded!

This look suits you so much more mate, you look awesome!

So much more aesthetic, you look bigger and better balanced and super dry!

Amazing how much youve improved from the arnold classic, a totally different and completely polished look now.

Massive inspiration to everyone.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

anybody like to have a guess at his BF level?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Scottswald said:


> anybody like to have a guess at his BF level?


I think to many people get caught up in that question, the thing is James is full and dry which makes the muscles burst and the skin supertight. The photo by Lee Williams captures the true condition perfectly, there are some other pics of James which dont do him the same justice.

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Any news yet regarding next monday mate?

J


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Absolutely amazing pictures. Certainly inspiring!!

Well done mate.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> Any news yet regarding next monday mate?
> 
> J


Yea its on as mentioned....maybe going to the stars so could finish off the comps pics..

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

james u is looking amzing mate


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

supercell said:


> james u is looking amzing mate


WTF 

Sam


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Check the tri out and the seperation between muscle groups!










Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^I love that shot mate, great photo!!!

We are SO gonna get some great shots at this shoot on monday. Cant wait!!! Also cant wait to take you out for lunch mate as a way of saying thanks, what you have done for me over the last few weeks is nothing short of fantastic!!

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> ^^I love that shot mate, great photo!!!
> 
> We are SO gonna get some great shots at this shoot on monday. Cant wait!!! Also cant wait to take you out for lunch mate as a way of saying thanks, what you have done for me over the last few weeks is nothing short of fantastic!!
> 
> J


Hey James its goes both ways, you've been a good pal to me since 2006... Ive got more pics simular type to above just havent had time to post process them..

Monday is going to be cool, shall i bring some terminator style glasses for a couple of the shots? 

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thought id get in on the act...far right :lol:










Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

DAMN QUADS!










Fivos


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

unbelievable james your condition is out of this world.

excellent pics again fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> unbelievable james your condition is out of this world.
> 
> excellent pics again fivos


Thanks Hilly,

You dont really realise the condition you are in until after the event.

I have certainly raised the bar for myself in my next show. Same condition but about 5-7lbs heavier, that's the goal for my first pro show in 2010, hopefully at the Ironman 202

It gives me a good solid 14 months to add very slowly whilst keeping the midsection in check, that for me is the key to my future IMO.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Hey James its goes both ways, you've been a good pal to me since 2006... Ive got more pics simular type to above just havent had time to post process them..
> 
> Monday is going to be cool, shall i bring some terminator style glasses for a couple of the shots?
> 
> Fivos


'Give me your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle!' :thumb:

I'll be back.

J


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

You look good, keep up the great work


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

youve all upset me :-( now get in the back of the que for the photoshoots!!!!!!

what can i say about james that hasnt been said?you look massive mate.

this aint the right place for talking about training and diet will you do another thread on how you prepared?


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW!

Great pictures, awesome legs 

WOW!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Fivos said:


> DAMN QUADS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick quads mg:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Some superb photos of a superb physique. Reminds me of Lee Labrada in some ways. Some mental striations going on there :thumbup1:

Can I just ask, as I haven't a clue - is there any chance of you becoming a full time pro, or is that just for the very lucky few?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fivos said:


> DAMN QUADS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..........

Nothing else to say :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

delhibuilder said:


> youve all upset me :-( now get in the back of the que for the photoshoots!!!!!!
> 
> what can i say about james that hasnt been said?you look massive mate.
> 
> this aint the right place for talking about training and diet will you do another thread on how you prepared?


Thankyou.

If you go to my site you will see my off season and also the run in until about 6-8 weeks out.

There are some things that Neil does which noone else does regarding diet and training but its something that he doesn't want shared which is fair enough, Neil has to have some secrets to stay ahead of the rest so to speak.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> Some superb photos of a superb physique. Reminds me of Lee Labrada in some ways. Some mental striations going on there :thumbup1:
> 
> Can I just ask, as I haven't a clue - is there any chance of you becoming a full time pro, or is that just for the very lucky few?


I make my money from what I do already so its not going to change a great deal, just means you can charge a little more!!! And generally get into BBing shows for free!!:laugh: :beer:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

fivos, amazing shots mate...

james... you know my thoughts pal...;-)

steve


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Did another photo shoot with James yesterday at Ministry. Im sure we have all seen the wanna be "Gun Slingers" at shows, but check James's version!










Fivos


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That is an awesome shot


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Loving your work!!

J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

wow awesome pic


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

We got some great stuff..

Anyway James got something coming my way for you next tuesday so maybe meet up for something to eat/train on the weekend of 23rd?

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds perfect mate. Reckon saturday could be the day.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Another cracking shot Fivos.

Thought i read on here you were coming to the Stars show ?

PB


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice picture, I did not realise that was you mate, (as James did not do the introductions  ), excellent work.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry Matt, it was the influx of carbs, fat and everything ****, into my body!!!

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> Sounds perfect mate. Reckon saturday could be the day.
> 
> J


Cool thats sorted...

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pitbull said:


> Another cracking shot Fivos.
> 
> Thought i read on here you were coming to the Stars show ?
> 
> PB


Mate i was going to go but the old funds were getting low, ive done about £500 in going to various shows, hotel petrol entry ticket (only the NPA gave me free ticket) in the last odd month so i needed a break.. Plus wanted to be nice a fresh for the shoot with James.

Fivos

ps Flex Mag should be using some of the pics i took of James at the finals and possibly the quarter back shot as the lead whole page for the UK finals edition. I will be doing more photo shoots next season..so look out and if anyone wants one done look me up..


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Mate i was going to go but the old funds were getting low, ive done about £500 in going to various shows, hotel petrol entry ticket (only the NPA gave me free ticket) in the last odd month so i needed a break.. Plus wanted to be nice a fresh for the shoot with James.
> 
> Fivos
> 
> ps Flex Mag should be using some of the pics i took of James at the finals and possibly the quarter back shot as the lead whole page for the UK finals edition. I will be doing more photo shoots next season..so look out and if anyone wants one done look me up..


No worries

Just kept a look out for you to say hi..

But know about the costs building up lol

Great news about Flex though bud and yes def will be looking you up for some photos in the new year.

Sam


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pitbull said:


> No worries
> 
> Just kept a look out for you to say hi..
> 
> ...


Sure pal no worries...

Just to add to my last point re costs etc James has always offered to pay for my time...However, no matter how much he keeps asking ill always say no to him! Afterall its because of James that the photos are going in Flex and am getting asked to do more shoots etc

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

But definately shouting you lunch at the very least....And I know you eat a lot.....But can you keep up with the Llewellin meister?!

......I doubt it very much.....Not this time pal!!!

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> But definately shouting you lunch at the very least....And I know you eat a lot.....But can you keep up with the Llewellin meister?!
> 
> ......I doubt it very much.....Not this time pal!!!J


Ha Ha thats what your reckon they dont call me the Texan Locust for nothing buddy :lol: :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I think James maybe getting angry LOL










Fivos


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fivos said:


> I think James maybe getting angry LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO.... :thumb:

PB


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Ha ha love it, lloks like they need a new hulk doll up on the railings with a certain Mr Llewellins name on it.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Ha ha love it, lloks like they need a new hulk doll up on the railings with a certain Mr Llewellins name on it.


Yep James is immense...cant wait to his first Pro show and if all goes well i will be there to capture it all.

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I just wanted to say a massive heartfelt thankyou to Fivos for the wonderful presents he gave me on Friday.

I drove up to Monsters gym in Cheshunt to meet Fivos who said he has a bit of a surprise for me.

He had 3 of my favourite images blown up and put onto wooden plaques of the UK Champs this year. They are wonderful and are sitting proud of place in my study alongside my trophies.

I wanted to personally and publically thank him for this wonderful gesture.

You are a good friend Fivos and I hope next year that I can offer my support in any way I can for you when you compete just as you have done for me this year.

BTW the chapter on my DVD of my trip to Monsters with you and Lee is classic, in fact one of the best in the whole film!!

God bless, you are 1 in a million!!!

Your friend

Jx


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey James well for me it just rounded of a fantastic year for you and im lucky that ive seen you achieve your goal since 2006 when we first spoke.

Im so glad i was able to get those shots and get them presented to you last friday...and to read that a shoulder workout clip is being used with Lee is an eary xmas present for me :thumb:

I will definately be taking you up on your offer to keep an eye on my prep should i compete next year as i know you will always tell it as it.

You are one of a very few people that i consider a real true freind.

Roll on 2010 where i promise i will be at your Pro debut to capture that day as well.

Thanks again for your freindship,

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for your post Fiv, I have made some tremendous friends through this sport and altho I wont be competing forever I hope the friendships I have made last a lifetime.

2010, dont roll on too fast though, I'm quite enjoying this "off season, eating all kind of sh1t thing", well for now at least. Today was my first BK burger of this phase. Done MacD's, KFC just really PH to smash up then I'll be done just got to decide if its a medium or a large stuffed crust pepperoni cheese feast!

I know I will feel different in a few months time when I see all my friends and fellow competitors getting ready for shows but as I said to Paul Scarb on the phone today, I am hoping to pay back some of the generosity shown to me over the last year or so and that means lots of support and cheering from me, for everyone else.

J


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

Lol sick pic of james there


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

kin brilliant pics fivos...and out to the supercell...awesome physique bro!!!!


----------



## 42inchesofmeat (Nov 18, 2008)

hes a lump of granite he looks mint!


----------



## bmwmatt (Jan 5, 2009)

I just can't picture him with tiny arms lol.. man you look perfect. I'd never want to go this far but it just shows what dedication and motivation can achieve. Truly inspirational. Keep it up mate.

Matt


----------



## coyneteesside (Jul 11, 2008)

omfg. james you freak! I have never seen conditioning like that exept at the 99grand prix when dorian won.

That conditioning WILL take you as far as you want!

keep it up mate


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys.

A far cry from the lard ass that I am dragging around today!!!

J


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

now then james... just checking in with ya bro.. havnt been intouch for a while, but ive been monitoring your posts regularly.. james, your a hell of a top bloke and i say again that to see you onstage winning the overall britain was one of the most memorable times ive had in this sport.. mate, you just NAILED everything i could ever wish to see in a physique that day...it was outstanding.. even my wife, who hasnt met you personaly, was so impressed when you walked onstage she actualy swore!! and that aint like her at all...lol

james, i know your nursing a quad injury at the moment, but this will heal, and onwards you will go mate... so keep enjoying your food pal... and hopefully see you soon

steve


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Steve,

Great to hear from you mate as always. My quad is getting better, I sustained the injury just under 3 weeks ago but managed to deadlift on friday without any pain at all so I am having my first very light leg session tomorrow morn.

I trust all is well with you mate and I am hoping that maybe you will be treading the boards again soon?

I'll be up at the NABBA finals with Wade again this year, we start his diet in a couple of weeks!!!Haha!!

I'm keeping very busy prepping at the moment the first being Shaun Tavernier who I am off to the Arnold with in around 6-7 weeks time; cant bloody wait.

I'm up in Manchester next weekend, dont know how far away you are from there? Probably a long way, so I guess we will catch up in May.

Always a pleasure Steve and thanks again for your very kind words

J


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Absolutely amazing physique, good size with a polished overall look. A real inspiration.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

hi james. good news that your recovering well mate. so wade's gunning for the nabba brit again then? good stuff, he's got a great shape..

manchester is only 30mins away from me james, however i'm working this weekend bud..:cool:

but hopefully catch up with you soon james.. 

steve


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Damn. Oh well, enjoy!!

Speak soon

J


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow mate can I just say that you look insane. I'm in Australia so I didn't really know much about you. Your condition is freaky. Keep it up.

As for the photos they are top quality. Great use of lighting. Nice work.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Just like to find out. Do you pay for photoshoots or do you get paid to do it?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Amazing pictures


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ABOBO said:


> Just like to find out. Do you pay for photoshoots or do you get paid to do it?


Fivos very kindly did the shoots free of charge.

Normally photo shoots are part and parcel of the agreement you have with your sponsor; they stipulate how many shoots you have per year.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> Wow mate can I just say that you look insane. I'm in Australia so I didn't really know much about you. Your condition is freaky. Keep it up.
> 
> As for the photos they are top quality. Great use of lighting. Nice work.


Thankyou and welcome. The photos Fivos took were excellent and a great record of a great 2008 for me. Check out my website www.jamesllewellin.com there is a forum there too with lots of friendly guys and girls; it would be great to see you over there too.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> Amazing pictures


Cheers Ollie

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

ABOBO said:


> Just like to find out. Do you pay for photoshoots or do you get paid to do it?


As James mentioned i did all the shoots for him for free. A couple of reason..

1. Just got all my new photographic equipment and needed a well established bodybuilder.

2. Needed to produce high quality pictures to display on my forth coming web site to offer gym and photo shoot services.

3. James is a very good friend of mine and has also helped me out when needed.

Photo shoots coming soon include Shaun T (as mentioned above), Stuart Core (later in summer), Barney Duplessis (will arange when ready)..and a few others who have enquired.

Fivos


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

exellent fiv, look forward to the barney shots... barney gave me some advice a few years ago and it stood me in good stead for when i got 2nd in the brits in 06.. never even met the bloke but he took time out to text me anyway.. seems a good bloke

steve


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

stevie flynn said:


> exellent fiv, look forward to the barney shots... barney gave me some advice a few years ago and it stood me in good stead for when i got 2nd in the brits in 06.. never even met the bloke but he took time out to text me anyway.. seems a good bloke
> 
> steve


Agreed Barney is a top bloke and always got time for a chat..plus he has one of the most thickest and rugged physiques ive seen period.

Fivos


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

Amazing pics lads...................both in fantastic shape!!!


----------

